# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  Extjs in Asp.Net Mvc

## ahad123

یه سوال 

چطوری میشه از extjs در mvc استفاده کرد 
اگه نمونه کد باشه خیلی خوبه

ممنون

----------


## persianshadow

سوال شما نامفهوم هست ! ExtJS فریم ورکی محسوب میشه که با پترن MVC توسعه پیدا کرده و امکان نوشتن برنامه های با این پترن رو به شما میده.

----------


## ahad123

سوال : از این فریم ورک( منظور EXTJS است) چطوری می شه در Microsoft Visual Studio ASP.Net MVC Web Application استفاده کرد

----------


## soroush.elec

یکسری wrapper برای اینکار موجوده که میتونی مثل کندو ازشون استفاده کنی. اما اگه می خوای کل پروژه ات رو حرفه ای در بیاری باید کلا یک view تو برنامه ات داشته باشی. و توی اون ویو کل برنامه extjs ات که معماری mvc  داره رو لود کنه. اینطوری می شه یک برنامه تحت وب single page  یعنی عوض شدن صفحه ها و تب ها و غیره به عهده جاواسکریپت است. کلا کار راحتی نیست . برای وب سایت بی خیالش شو . اگه می خوای web app بنویسی بسم ال....

ضمناً برنامه نویس asp mvc  مسلط به ext js  یا یکی  از فریم ورک های تولید برنامه تحت وب single page به صورت پروژه ای یا دورکاری یا پاره وقت با *پرداخت عالی* دعوت به همکاری می شود. لطفاً رزومه خود را به soroush.elec@yahoo.com ارسال کرده یا با شماره 09125800164  تماس حاصل فرمایید.

----------

